# moving to portugal



## honeyavalon2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi my husband and I are considering moving to Portugal, he is semi retired 
And we are considering buying a static park home, would part time employment be easy to find as we would need some form of income. Does anyone have any experience or advice they could give us please. Also best areas to live in? 

What would be the best thing to do regarding furniture? Buy new or ship ours over?

Thank you


----------

